# do people call you "buddy" alot?



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

This goes out to male's, I guess 18 and over. Do people always call you buddy? I'm 23 and I always get the "buddy" thing, and man does it piss me off. I even got a "thanks buddy" at a f*ckin head shop recently. Why am I everyone's buddy???? Don't know why, just make's me mad.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

its like what males say when we are trying to be friendly.
its like saying dude.

what would you want them to call you?

if if they don't know your name, would you rather be called by your name.


you can always say
"sorry my name isn't buddy, but my name is ____ "


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My guess is they do it because it's a habit so they don't even realize they are saying it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I like it when people call me buddy. They're just trying to be friendly.


----------



## jessep28 (Sep 18, 2008)

I prefer for people not to call me buddy but that doesn't mean it bothers me when people call me that. It's along the same lines as when people call me Jess vs. Jesse.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, and it bugs me sometimes. You can add "guy," "boss," "pal," "chief," and the worst offender, "son" (unless you're my mother or father, WTF?) to the list of things I prefer not to be called. 

It doesn't bother me as much if the person calls everyone "buddy," but if I get singled out for the "buddy" treatment, it feels a little patronizing. Its a subtle way of making someone feel inferior. Alpha personalities do it to feel like they're exerting their dominance over you.


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it's just a friendly term too. It seems similar to something like, "Thanks, man." If they don't know your name, you could say, "No problem, my name's (name)."


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

People always call me "big guy".


----------



## DontTrustheGov't (Jun 5, 2008)

People always call me buddy and I call people buddy. Its just a friendly thing to do. Its not meant to piss anyone off in any way.


----------



## Bouffon (May 18, 2008)

bro is terribly worse.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess it was just my negative thinking like "they only call me buddy cause I look pretty young and clueless". That might also just be a negative untrue thought, the young and clueless bit that is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Better than *******.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

I get "Chief" and "Boss" a lot.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Better than *******.


lol, that made me laugh.


----------



## aviationboy (Jan 9, 2009)

i call people buddy all the time, it is in no way demeaning or demoralizing, its just something i do. i call my cat buddy too lol (although thats not his name) 



Hippo said:


> I get "Chief" and "Boss" a lot.


dont you just hate that?!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

i hate people who say dude. The only place that word should be used is in California. I greet other males by saying "hey man". Dude is where i draw the line.


----------



## SweetAsCandyx (May 18, 2009)

Well yeah. I get the 'wee man' thing. It's just a joke i think, i'm not a man anyway! so let's hope it is. It would be 'big man' if people looked up to me though, guess it is a culture thing, people just refer to you as either 'big man' or 'wee man' and i'm wee man. Lol.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah, I get called buddy a lot by guys who don't know my name. It's actually the most common thing I get. It doesn't really bother me...I'm kind of perplexed by it, though. I'm more of a "Thanks man" sort of guy.



VCL XI said:


> People always call me "big guy".


Heh, I hate that one!



> i hate people who say dude. The only place that word should be used is in California.


Amen.


----------



## QuietArtist (May 22, 2009)

I kind of like it. In some weird way when I hear it, it makes me feel more excepted by the person saying it.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't really like it. It seems kind of condescending. When somebody calls me "dude" or "bud" or whatever, to me it implies that they're talking down to me and treating me like a kid. And it's mostly older people who do this. I don't call anybody "buddy" or "dude" regardless of their age. Or maybe I'm just some stuck up jerk that needs to chill.


----------



## Croquantes (May 15, 2009)

Buddy isn't "really" a friendly term. When someone is providing a service, you call them buddy. 

I hate "guy" even more. I mean, when I'm working I'm wearing a name tag. Read my frickin name tag, don't just say "hey guy, could you help me out?"


----------



## phimbae22 (Nov 2, 2010)

I get called buddy tooand i hate it. i especially hate it because one of my close friends recently just started calling me buddy and he is younger than me, that makes it even worse, and just a few minutes ago my younger cousin messaged me starting with hey buddy, i dont mind getting buddy from a stranger but when its someone i know it pisses me off


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

It doesnt really bother me, unless its in some condescending patronizing way..but i guess that goes for any name.

I call my nephew 'buddy' sometimes..doesnt seem too peeved at it


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I get Buddy or Bro, but I just like being called my real name.


----------



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

For me it's usually "honey" or "Sweetie" and "Baby girl".


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

My old boss used to call me buddy all the time. I usually don't mind when someone calls me that, but he had this really condescending way of saying it. I don't how to explain it, but he would drag it out while pronouncing it.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I can get called bud, buddy, chap or mate (which is very common in UK) or dude even lol. It all depends on the person and I don't mind it one bit.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

its like saying thanks mate in england i think, do you live close to canada since alot of sterotype canadians say buddy (on the simpsons, south park and other stuff)


----------



## yellow monkey (Jul 30, 2009)

"Baby" "Love" "Missie" "Chickie" "Girlie" - I abso-****ing-lutely despise "Girlie." South Africans just love rolling their "r"s. Freaks me out (-"-)


----------



## TheQuietMan (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't get "buddy" or "bro" a lot. Get a lot of man and dude though which I honestly don't mind. Of course, I prefer it among people I know better.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, buddy does bother me. Much like other nick-names such as "chief" or "boss", they just come off as condescending. I wear a name-tag for chrissake. Outside of work, those names don't bother me as much. 

I think those are earned nicknames. I call people that I am close to friend, bro etc. 


What do I prefer to be called by strangers? Sir, mister, MY NAME! You cannot go wrong with that.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I think buddy is quite an endearing term and I use it quite a lot, even with girls!

Reminds me of south park "I'm not your buddy, guy! Well I'm not your guy, friend!"


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

for some reason, they call me "kiddo"...um, _I'm 40_! ??


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

Contented Squid said:


> For me it's usually "honey" or "Sweetie" and "Baby girl".


Buddy is waaaaay better than this.

I think it's sweet, but still.

I'm 32. I have 3 kids. I have a degree.

When do I get to graduate past sweetheart?

On the brighter side when salesmen come to my door I just tell them my moms not home.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm not your friend, buddy!
I'm not your buddy, guy!
He's not your guy, friend!
I'm not your friend, buddy!
We're not your buddy, guy!
I'm not your guy, friend!


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Around here people only say buddy when their mad like "**** you buddy ill kick your ***" people dont really say it much otherwise


----------



## cwpc (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd rather buddy than Sir ! And I use the short version of the word at time . but I mix it up .


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

"Listen Here Buddy!!" , no they don't.


----------



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

Where I come from guys generally call each other "mate"

I get called "pal", "hen" and "doll". It doesn't offend me, it's just the way people usually speak to each other here.


----------



## Coco1 (Jul 25, 2014)

One of the ways I found works for me to counter a condescending word or phrase is to come back with a sincere word or phrase that's more loving. For example, when a stranger calls or say to you " Hey buddy, thanks buddy, what's going on buddy, etc," you can respond with " Hey my brother, your are welcome my brother, not much my brother, etc.

With this kind of response, you will gain report with the person who is sincerely trying to be friendly you. On the other hand, you will gain respect from those who is trying to belittle you because his insult does not faze you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

In the UK, at least, someone only calls you "buddy" just before they punch you in the face. It's some kind of unwritten rule.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I get "sweetie" a lot. I think its because people with social anxiety are assumed to be autistic or retarded. Just ****ing talk to me like you would everyoneelse. It is so condescending.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

themoth said:


> for some reason, they call me "kiddo"...um, _I'm 40_! ??


OMG "kiddo" rofl. I would kill someone if I was called that.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep. It feels so condescending. I should have the right to be treated like everyone else.

Same goes with "sir" when I'm not in a position of authority. It's too deliberate, it's overcompensation. Then I know something is up and I get an idea of what they're trying _not_ to think of me as.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I say bud (short for buddy) all the time.. I never thought anyone thought anything of it. It's just another way of saying "dude" for me.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Dude and bro is all I hear people saying to each other.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've very rarely ever been called "buddy" by someone but when it happened I wasn't offended or really thought much of it.

I don't say it either but usually say "Man" or sometimes "Dude".


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

I actually think being called buddy is offensive. It's sort of like being called boy or pal. They're those awkward kind of pronouns I think are used to describe someone or something that is not on your level if that makes sense. Sort of like how you might call your pet or a child buddy. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

Paper Crane said:


> I actually think being called buddy is offensive. It's sort of like being called boy or pal. They're those awkward kind of pronouns I think are used to describe someone or something that is not on your level if that makes sense. Sort of like how you might call your pet or a child buddy. Maybe that's just me though.


I feel exactly the same way haha. It's almost like they're calling me a scrub in a friendly way, but I don't find it too offensive because I know they don't mean it like that. I think bro or dude is alot better.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Paper Crane said:


> I actually think being called buddy is offensive. It's sort of like being called boy or pal. They're those awkward kind of pronouns I think are used to describe someone or something that is not on your level if that makes sense. Sort of like how you might call your pet or a child buddy. Maybe that's just me though.


My guess is that the people who say, "buddy" don't think of it as condescending but I do. I hate it too. It reminds of me of "Gilligan's Island" when Skipper would call him "Little Buddy" which was condescending now that I think back on it.

I hate being called, buddy, sir or boss. I hate when teens call me sir, it makes me feel old. lol. I hate being called buddy because I think they're talking down to me. I hate being called boss because I think they're mocking me because I'm nobody's boss.

I realize I read too much into these words which the speaker probably never gives a second thought about.


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> My guess is that the people who say, "buddy" don't think of it as condescending but I do. I hate it too. It reminds of me of "Gilligan's Island" when Skipper would call him "Little Buddy" which was condescending now that I think back on it.
> 
> I hate being called, buddy, sir or boss. I hate when teens call me sir, it makes me feel old. lol. I hate being called buddy because I think they're talking down to me. I hate being called boss because I think they're mocking me because I'm nobody's boss.
> 
> I realize I read too much into these words which the speaker probably never gives a second thought about.


I don't think it's bad to read into these pronouns at all. Whether the speaker is carefully considering his words or not, what he refers to you as sort of gives you an idea of how he's perceiving you.

If he's calling you buddy, even if he doesn't mean to be offensive, he probably sees you as somewhat childlike or handicapped. I've been called buddy before too. But the truth is I am sort of childlike. I look young and dress young, but at this stage in life I'm not too offended by it. At least I understand why they're calling me that though.

Honestly I never call anyone anything but their name. Names are nice. You can never overuse someone's name because it's their's. Why more people don't do this I'll never know.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

I use "dude", but I'll use "buddy" or "son" if I want to be condescending.


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with the people who say"buddy" is a childlike pronoun. I cannot imagine using it unless I found the guy I was talking to endearing, like a little brother who I'm teaching to be a man. Certainly wouldn't do it if I considered them just as confident/assertive as me.
When friends or other people start calling me buddy I usually see evidence of this sort of attitude in other things they do. I know they've noticed my shyness but still find me somewhat likeable. (some people are deliberately condescending in this way but they are rare and it's easy to spot their intentions). This treatment does worry me because knowing that other people see me as shy or childlike makes it even harder to be myself around them (it would surprise them too much!).


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

It does depend on how they use the word and who they are saying it to. In many of these cases, I do agree with the people who are saying they feel like it's condescending. It probably is in those situations you speak of. 

This guy i see sometimes at work always calls me buddy. How you doing bud? He's being nice when he says it, but he doesn't realize he's subconsciously saying it because he feels his social status is higher than mine. He is married and of course has a lot more personal relationships than I do and talks a lot and is good at conversation.....so he's not wrong about being higher in social status than me. 

There have been tons of other times I've been called buddy. I can just tell by the way they say it they think they're better than me on some sort of social and/or physical level. By physical I mean I'm a skinny guy so it's not uncommon for a built type of guy with an authoritative voice to call me buddy, or a more popular one is bud, which by the way is even more derogatory. 

With all that said, I really don't have a problem with it because 99% of the time, I really don't think they mean to say it in a bad way, they are just doing what their nature is telling them. I'm big on biology, and as animals we do act in situations often to how we feel in comparison to others....if someone feels alpha over a beta, they will probably act alpha. 

Trust me, I've been called far worse than bud.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, equivalent for the language where I live. Feels slightly derogatory, makes me feel like a kid that's not being taken quite seriously.


----------

